# Masterpiece Theatre



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Anybody watching Home Fires on PBS' Masterpiece Theatre?

It's about a rural Cheshire village's Women's Institute at the start of WWII.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm watching it right now in the computer room Leslie!!!! I love Masterpiece!!!


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Haven't seen it but thanks for mentioning it. They make some good shows.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

It's 2 episodes in but you can watch it on PBS.org.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If its the one with women as nurses in cloaks and bonnets I have watched part of an episode as GF is watching a show on PBS about that and I sat quietly with her as she watched it one evening as we ate our dinner here and I turned to reading a magazine as I lost interest as she often does if we are watching something that I find of interest on Nova which is a program on PBS she seldom has interest in.

Usually the only PBS programming we both have interest in are the cooking, global travel , opera and classic music programs. Those we often watch together.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Nope. That one is _Call the Midwife_. This is a new one. Last night's episode was about plowing up the cricket pitch to grow food. There is a lot of "relationship" stuff in it Shrek, but it's not all romantic relationship--a lot of how people are dealing with each other as their world is about to be upended by war. 

Our FIOS network in this area has a channel you'd like--WLIW's Create--it's all cooking, travel, home improvement, gardening, and crafts. It's one of the few reasons I keep FIOS. LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I just watched the first episode and I loved it.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll probably watch the series at some point...my local
Library borrows videos of many of the British WWII stories
such as Home Fires....another that some of you might like is
"Foyle's War" about a civilian detective in Britain during the war.
Another is "Blechley Circle"...an excellent series about the girls
involved with the enigma codes....


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Gotta check what home fires is. Loved the bletchley show!

Off to checkout the OP's show tonight!


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Pretty good trailer. Looks good so far.

I saw a trailer for a new show, in India, supposed to appeal to those that like downtown Abbey.

Unfortunately, I'm concerned that the trailer makes it look like it has too much scandal and sex, and might not like it because of that. J St want good stories and actors, lol.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I just watched the first episode of "Home Fires" here: http://video.pbs.org/video/2365573561

It's very good!


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

Bleak House


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

gibbsgirl said:


> Pretty good trailer. Looks good so far.
> 
> I saw a trailer for a new show, in India, supposed to appeal to those that like downtown Abbey.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm concerned that the trailer makes it look like it has too much scandal and sex, and might not like it because of that. J St want good stories and actors, lol.


Indian Summers. I tried watching it and just couldn't get interested. There is some violence too because that was such a tumultuous time in Indian history--with lots of scandal and such.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm enjoying both series. Have been AFK due to a beloved house guest, but had a chance to catch up with both series over the past couple of days. They are different, but both very good, in my opinion.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I like "Home Fires" (there's gardening in it!), all except for an absolute bully of a husband.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a feeling he'll be called up.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I thought call the midwife was OK. Better than average. I lost interest partway through, but came back later and finished it. I liked that it had an actual ending. Wish more shows would actually "finish".

Watched leverage recently to, that one had a planned ending too. So much nicer I think when they wrap up shows and conclude them before jumping the shark and just not getting renewed.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Nova tomorrow is going to be about the cyber threats of the public internet (besides Microsoft, Facebook, Apple and Google )


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Loving "home fires" not sure about "Indian summer". Since I hate heat, it's hard for me to watch a show that's all about people being too warm all the time ha ha !


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Solar Geek said:


> Loving "home fires" not sure about "Indian summer". Since I hate heat, it's hard for me to watch a show that's all about people being too warm all the time ha ha !



That's why I don't like watching the Summer Olympics--hate to watch people sweat. LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tommyice are you still watching this? I really like it a lot!! Except the man that is mean to his wife!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup, still watching. Last night was this season's last episode  but it has been renewed for next year. I'm glad of that. I've enjoyed it very much. 

As for the mean man, well, he is going to the front to do correspondence. I'm sure something will happen to him. Maybe not death, but rendered an invalid and will now have to rely on Pat to care to for him and she'll be in the "driver's seat" then. LOL

On another note, PBS will be showing Season 5 of Downton Abbey again. Season 6 is the last for that show and the trailers look to be interesting. From the trailers, it looks like Daisy will be going to live with Mr. Mason on the farm.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

what happened to Plodark? I have been watch and like the master piece shows.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I too would like to know when they are re-running Poldark. I saw 1st 2 episodes then my DVR infarcted and taped none till episodes 6 & 7.

OH I will miss Home Fires. I loved it. What great acting. So glad it was renewed.

Jury still out on Indian Summers for me - too much side stuff so far.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Home Fires is a great series. It is based on the book The Jambusters (love this title as it is a play on The Dambusters) which is the story of the Women's Institute during World War 2 and well worth the read. They also have a Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/Jambusters1/


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Homefires is just wonderful! I can hardly wait until the next season!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I've enjoyed Home Fires, too. So many subplots, and I can't wait to find out what the outcomes are for all of them!

I have also enjoyed Indian Summers, but it's an entirely different sort of series. I do find this era in British/Indian history fascinating, so maybe that's why I've been glued to it. 

Ms. Leslie, I'm eagerly awaiting the last season of Downton Abbey, but I'll be so sad when it's all done! What a marvelous series it has been. I might even splash out and buy the whole thing, so I can watch it a few more times.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazon Prime has Downton Abbey. I frequently rewatch it when I'm sewing or knitting. There's always some "new to me" on the set or in costumes that I just adore.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I have been blessed to watch the new season of Downton Abbey as it was shown in England. Little known fact is that their broadcasting company makes a certain amount of viewings and a certain amount of downloads legal. Each Sunday, my wonderful sister sits and refreshes here FB until the link appears. She makes it each time and shares with me. 

YOU will love this last season. I will watch again when it is shown here.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I highly recommend Foyle's War - it is an excellent series. You can also watch Downton Abbey Season Six at simplyjune.org The new episodes are posted on Sunday nights. I'm up to episode 8 and it is getting interesting.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

What happened to the mysteries this year? Care less about the period soap opera stuff, want my mysteries.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I LOVE Home Fires!!!! Also love Downton Abbey and started watching the reruns for it last night. My granddaughter told me that she had seen that Poldark will be returning but I don't remember when. Indian Summers has too much British political stuff in it for me. I saw that there was a Grantchester rerun Sunday too but I missed it. It must be returning also and I really liked it. I hope that Call the Midwife returns also!!! So many good OBP programs to look forward to!!!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> What happened to the mysteries this year? Care less about the period soap opera stuff, want my mysteries.


 They were found dead on the floor of the PBS programming office of blunt force trauma from being struck with a love triangle the producers couldn't sell to primary networks or chick flick cable channels. :rotfl:


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

COSunflower said:


> I LOVE Home Fires!!!! Also love Downton Abbey and started watching the reruns for it last night....


The final season is the best season of the series IMO. You should enjoy it. They got a little uncharacteristically Happy with the Happy Endings in the final episode, but lots of solid character growth through out the season and a few moments that had me laughing out loud in a couple of the episodes without any over the top dramatic story line shifts.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I like Foyles War, but like Murdoch Mysterys more. Its the period stuff I look for, something being out of time and place,
Also, last night, saw a show about Old West People. Last nights was about a black Okla lawman. Deputy Marshal in Judge Parkers Court. So ill be looking for that on Sundays, 800 on Channel 360


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

FARMWOMAN, Did you see the Foyles War Episode where they were trying to figure out a card game called Hitlers New Deal. The cards were first put in a square, then somehow a Natzi emblem was made in the middle of it.
I cant find anything on the history of this game. How to play it. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> FARMWOMAN, Did you see the Foyles War Episode where they were trying to figure out a card game called Hitlers New Deal. The cards were first put in a square, then somehow a Natzi emblem was made in the middle of it.
> I cant find anything on the history of this game. How to play it. Do you know anything about it?


http://williamarmstrong.com/brain/logicC1.html


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Did a Google search and found that the puzzle appeared in a collection of brainteasers by Henry Dudeney in the 1920's or 30's. Take 12 playing cards and form a square; then use four more to form a swastika inside the square.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

double post


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It dosent matter which 4 cards they are, or if they have to match cards in the square, or each other in the center??


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't remember any restrictions on the cards, matching or otherwise. The only thing they had to do was make the swastika.


----------

